

Ask HN: Had someone switched back from SublimeText? - neoyagami

I was a VIM fan until i met SublimeText, had someone ditched it?
======
kls
I know it's not directly your question, but I ditched it for Brackets which
has a VIM command plugin. I switched because of the plugin architecture of
Brackets and it's support for real time debugging of chrome and Node.js at the
same time.

------
meerita
I never ditched Sublime Text. I've installed the last version and it's
lighting fast. Emmet and some other plugins and that's all I need.

------
carlosedp
Tried Sublime a couple times but I always miss something from VIM. Switched
back. No patience/knowledge to customize Sublime the way I do with VIM.

------
swah
I still use it, but I'm a little sad about how the community is handled. In
the end I feel it is more pragmatic than Vim and Emacs.

------
mien
Nah, i went back to Vim, did not try for very long though, can´t really say
gave sublime an honest chance.

------
zachlatta
I started with Sublime and moved to Vim. Don't regret it for a moment.

------
abhishekgahlot
No, i like sublime very much.

